# 17584 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst - 2002 Jetta 1.8T



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

2002 Jetta 1.8T, recently purchased vehicle, originally had code 17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2. 

Replaced rear O2 sensor now get: 17584 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst, after a couple days of driving.

Full auto-scan:

Tuesday,22,May,2012,11:27:19:07348
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57
75 76

VIN: 3VWSE69MX2M184654 Mileage: 149290km/92764miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 HS
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0008 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 76FEF74B52DC1C9
3VWSE69MX2M184654 VWZ7Z0B4924106

1 Fault Found:
17584 - Bank1: O2 (Lambda) Correction Behind Catalyst 
P1176 - 35-00 - Control Limit Reached
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 32760B5BAE34409

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0001 
Coding: 12340
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 2740EA0FC5F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2F70022FED066D1
3VWSE69MX2M184654 VWZ7Z0B4924106

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0F24153B0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 37603A4F1556A51

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0004 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0004 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1C0959811A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HL KLO 0004 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1C0959812A
Component: 1H Tõrsteuer.HR KLO 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: RADIO 3CP 0001 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: DDAC08E7572A2F1

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Most likey a cat or firmware up date.
Some one with more info will have to chime in.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahhh ? 

Was that a factory part?


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep. OE or direct-fit Bosch only.

FWIW, I've also seen this code several times caused by a busted exhaust flex section, or exhaust leak between the O2 sensors.


----------



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

Not exactly sure, I had it replaced at a non-VW shop. I took it off last night, enclosed is a pic.

I looked around at the exhaust and it doesn't look good. For starters the catalytic converter does not look correct for the vehicle. It has a middle sensor that is cut off! Based on what I'm seeing in the Bentley it looks closest to the cat for a 2.0 BBW. Also the rear O2 sensor is mounted in a right angle adapter that is welded to the cat. Nice. 

No sense in fooling around with this existing mess, I'm going to replace it with the correct front pipe and catalytic converter. Looks like I'll need at least one new O2 sensor as well. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep. The right-angle adapter will do it.

Previous owner was probably trying to turn the car into a hot rod, in a hack sort of way. I bet you'll find the cat is hollow when you remove it.


----------



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

Found the adapter, it's one of these:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Yep. Get it out of there.

Make sure the cat isn't hollow.


----------



## PhilS (Dec 27, 2004)

OK, thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Man,..... you have to be kidding me.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Man,..... you have to be kidding me.


He should probably check the car for random resistors as well :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Wanna buy a cat and proper OXS sensors?


----------

